# Next 9 - Upping the Pace



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Well, we 'set the pace' over the first eight, that's for sure. It appears our pace currently covers 3/4ths of a ball game, but we showed signs of life against Utah and then were handed a mercy victory against the Pacers to close it out (2-6 being the official record). 

The next lot of games has some much easier matchups. It should also hopefully signify the return of Kyle Lowry. I think we have a chance a 5 wins, but 4 is more likely. Anything less and all of my optimism will be drained. 

Sat, Nov 17 @ Boston 12:30pm
Sun, Nov 18 vs Orlando 1:00 PM 
Tue, Nov 20 @ Philadelphia 7:00 PM 
Wed, Nov 21 @ Charlotte 7:00 PM 
Fri, Nov 23 @ Detroit 7:30 PM 
Sun, Nov 25 vs San Antonio 1:00 PM 
Tue, Nov 27 @ Houston 8:00 PM 
Wed, Nov 28 @ Memphis 8:00 PM 
Fri, Nov 30 vs Phoenix 7:00 PM​


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Alot of winnable games on the sched how many of these teams are coming of a back to back?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

vs. Orlando and @ Detroit seem to be the only possible easy matchups. Charlotte has been playing well at home - they might surprise you.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Love the early tip off for the Celtics and Orlando games, great for me. 

I was hoping Lowry would be back for the Celtics game, however, no word as of yet, so I'm not hoping for much. On the flip, Rondo went down with pretty much the same injury last night and is now listed as day to day.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lowry out for 1-2 more weeks.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I think we should try to ship Landry Fields to Houston for Royce White. Fields has connection with Jeremy Lin so they might be willing to take on his contract. We get a pretty talented player with mental issues but at least he's cheap.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

With our luck White would be allergic to the cold too


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Aslong as he's not allergic to making baskets like Landry, it's worth a shot.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

He offense is putrid. The defense is porous. 

Bargnani is horrible.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Oh and **** you John Lucas.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Kleiza the big positive so far. T Ross with back to back turnovers, not a good look for the kid.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Jonas is playing smart D, he does so much that won't show up in the box score. 

I think John Lucas saw my last post, he hasn't missed in a minute.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Down by 5 at the half. I'm seriously losing my shit with Bargnani, he looks asleep walking up and down the court.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Boston completely toying with us, they're just superior in every way. 

I just want Casey to give Ross, Valanciunas and Acy some big minutes to close out the game. These kids need to learn.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Meh no worries here didn't expect to beat Boston anyway now if they lose to Orlando..........


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Hopefully Ross will see more minutes, he played nicely after a rough start yesterday.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

I was tied up all day and had to catch the game at 11pm. Glad I stayed away from the boards all day and got to watch that crap "live" for myself. 
Bargs has been awful the last few games. Actually every since DD starting playing well Bargs has just mailed it in!! And yesterday was just his worst. He needs to be traded and fast!! And Lucas !!! Christ does he suck!! He should never be on the floor as the 1. The only way I want him on the floor is as a 2 with Jose running the show. They complement each other in that regard but otherwise?? Get rid of that chucker with Bargs! 
We also need to start feeding JV. He's always hustling down the floor and getting into position first. Announcer was saying the same thing just as I was thinking it in the first quarter.... Colangelo needs to be thinking about some trades ... QUICK!!


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Bargnani comes out and starts the 1st quarter exactly how we wish he would play every game. He's infuriating to watch, even when he's doing well, because it's just testament to the lack of effort he has against the better teams. I also wish when he puts the ball on the floor and drives, he would find JV with the quick pass.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Dom McGuire with a nice 1st quarter. DeRozan really looks like a star.

We're up by 10, more because our offense has been shooting at a great clip, we're still giving up baskets easily on the other end. (they just haven't taken a lot of shots)


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I was not impressed with Valanciunas in the first half, but he's having a great 3rd quarter.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

What a bullshit call. These refs are so picky when it comes to Val.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

A ****ing technical for throwing it down like a boss? These officials are ridiculous.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I was just about to throw my toys out of the pram when Amir spotted up for that 3 ball. 

I can't believe he hit it. 

Amir and Kleiza doing it big in the 4th.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

DeRozan with a huge oop from Jose to cap a 16-4 run in the 4th. 

Bargnani sat for an extended period after a lackluster third, he seems to have came back in with a little more fire.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Good win. Not great, but good. 

Jose with 18 assists, he played very well. Amir, Linas and Andrea all performed in the 4th to drag us to the win.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Had to record and watch it later but not a bad win. Lots of good things I hope the team can build on again. I like that JV has been getting some touches throughout the game. The conversion on those touches will come as he gets used to it. Demar, baby just keep it up. Kleiza with some good contributions, Bargs doing a better job than usual. Irritating bastard. Lucas rarely on the floor by himself as I was praying for.. So Calderon with 42 minutes of some damned fine play. Love what Amir was doing. Almost had a heart attack on that 3. Don't know what Calderon was thinking with that pass, but I hope we don't see that too often. 
Overall decent game ... what makes me happier though is looking forward to Lawry coming back in another couple weeks to the team effort we got today!! That's the team we've been promised and have been looking forward to sine August. 
C'mon Lawry get better soon buddy!! We've got a team waiting for ya now


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Next Game: *Tue, Nov 20 @ Philadelphia 7:00 PM *

We kick off a 3 game road trip at Philadelphia. I wish Lowry was back, Jrue is going to show us the other side of Jose that we try to forget.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

We sneak the win for our first streak of the year.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I'm expecting a big game from Valanciunas against Kwame.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Don't look now, but we're playing nice basketball.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

KLow is back! Yeah baby.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

YaaaaYYYYY Just got home to catch the game 

Let's see how we roll... :-D


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

I was worried there for a while but the boys are coming along real well. I like seeing JV getting some touches and good baskets! 11 rebounds plus 11pts !!
Great team play, crisp passing, everyone contributing. Lowry and Jose playing big minutes together may be part of the reason behind the great play. Good thing PHI doesn't have too many bigs.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Another disappointing loss. It's sad thing to say fellas, but I don't think the team as it's constructed will be much better. There just isn't that much talent in the lineup and the young guys we have haven't developed. Ed　Davis and Amir are the same as before and Bargnani has somehow gotten worse. I like what I see out of DeRozan this year but it's hard to say whether he can maintain this for the entire season.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Why am I always disappointed with the play the boys come up with out of a time-out?? Seems like a broken play everytime !


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

No defensive presence in the paint for the entire 4th period. Casey steadfastly refuses to have Valanciunas in the game come crunch time and it's hurting us. I lost count of the number of times Young and Richardson just drove past their man and had an easy ride to the bucket because no help was forthcoming.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Game Tonight: *Raptors (3-8) vs. Bobcats (5-4), |Nov.21|7PM|SN*

All of our wins have come on the 2nd night of a back-to-back, so here's hoping.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Glad to see JV get off to a good start with some early touches and easy baskets. His shot looked a lot better, unrushed and mechanically sound .... then he got in foul trouble :-( .... Dang it !!!


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

I think Casey should take the blame for this one. Like last night's game when Philly's coach lost his cool against the refs, got a technical but then ended up changing the course of the game and how the calls were made.... That's what Casey should have done in the beginning of the fourth!! How many calls were missed!! I can't flippin believe it!! I woulda lost my mind and let them have it. Take a game suspension, take the fine but light the fire in my team and get some damned respect in this flippin league!! Wow!!!


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

^ Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Wasn't expecting this 



> Missed Foul Call at End of Raptors-Bobcats Game
> Nov 22 2012 6:40PM
> On the final possession of Charlotte's 98-97 win over Toronto on Nov. 21, the game officials missed a foul by Charlotte's Michael Kidd-Gilchrist against Toronto's Andrea Bargnani on a jump shot. Bargnani should have been given two free throws and the clock stopped with approximately 2.4 seconds remaining in the game.


http://www.nba.com/official/

Doesn't change anything, but hopefully the Refs will start to play us fairer.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Another loss by 1 point. 

Again, no Valanciunas protecting the paint, and again the opposition score on a pretty basic driving lay up to win the game.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

I'm so embarrassed.... We had some really good moments but there were some equally inept and lackadaisical defensive efforts that seams to be defining this team. Throw in some very poor plays being called down the stretch coming out of the time outs ... and by the time you add all those two components with five minutes left in the game and up by a few points... Well you can almost expect the upcoming implosion that nullifies all the good they've done in the game (Bargs, JV, DD). These are some sad sad times.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow, how many games are you guys going to lose by a point? This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Jonas v Timmy D is starting out very exciting.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I liked pretty much everything I saw in the 1st quarter, especially from Bargnani and Valanciunas.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Enjoyable first half. Ed Davis really put in some great work, and that was rewarded with some lucky falls off ill advised shots.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

The heart has been outstanding today. I'm fearing a 4th quarter meltdown, especially against a team as poised as the Spurs, but I'm ever the optimist so will be cheering hard regardless.

By the way, DeMar is that guy. Total star.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Bad shot after bad shot after bad shot.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

JONAS!


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I'm having a heart attack here. Great game.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

What a totally wicked game !!! Fantastic effort from everyone!!
DeMar making us all (ok me and a few others) happily eating our words on consistency and effort. Amazing play and tough grit!!
Breakout game for JV too! Against Tim Duncan no less. This is a strong development game he can always look back on. A lot more confidence around the rim for him and the team finally getting him the ball down low. Things can only get better for him from here. 
Also noticed that Casey has come up with a very effective rotation with Lowry and Calderon playing the 1+2 ... AND !! The best thing I liked was NOT having that chucker Lucas on the floor! Phewwww. Totally not liking his play of late. 
Great effort from the team, given the expected loss .... I think we came out of this with more positives than anything else!! 
Hey it coulda (probably shoulda) been a total blowout !!!

Great great game !!!


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Game Tonight: *Tue, Nov 27 @ Houston 8:00 PM *


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

This should be a good game tonight!! Even though we're the third worst team in the league right now we still have some positives to look forward to. Did everyone notice by the way how the Spurs stomped all over the Wizards last night? Despite what our stats say we held the Spurs close all game and they got no where close to a major routing like the Wiz game. And that was during a back to back game coming off of a double overtime win. So the Spirs weren't even fresh! HA!! That says a lot about our team. 
Looking forward to tonight's effort. The boys better not shame me now ....


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

ozzzymandius said:


> This should be a good game tonight!! Even though we're the third worst team in the league right now we still have some positives to look forward to. Did everyone notice by the way how the Spurs stomped all over the Wizards last night? Despite what our stats say we held the Spurs close all game and they got no where close to a major routing like the Wiz game. And that was during a back to back game coming off of a double overtime win. So the Spirs weren't even fresh! HA!! That says a lot about our team.
> Looking forward to tonight's effort. The boys better not shame me now ....


I'm expecting us to kick the Rockets ass. The boys need it. Another loss here and we lose all the positive momentum we made during the Spurs game. 

I hope we don't see a lot of Lowry and Calderon on the floor at the same time, Harden will abuse either one if it does happen. 

Jonas should have a nice time against Asik, providing he gets the touches.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

I didn't want to say it .... But let's just say I'm hoping for a win too. I actually loony mind seeing Lowry and Calderon together. Calderon is a good shooter (not last game though) but he's a pass first guard and rarely calls his own number. With Lowry there and him playing the 2 he actually takes more shots. And it gives us two really good ball handlers on the floor at the same time with different styles so depending on who takes the ball up court the defense has to react differently and that could open our boys up for some easy opportunities. 
Look for JV to be getting more and more touches as we go forward. The boys have finally started using and trusting him more in the last two games. And with what he was able to do against Duncan I wouldn't be surprised if we start running plays for him within the next four to five games. I've been looking for this for quite a while now so yeah I've got my fingers crossed on this too... ;-)


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Oh. Dear.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Yup!! And worse .... we're probably going to get hammered again tonight :'-(


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

^ Indeed. 

One positive? Terrence Ross with the breakout performance including some huge dunks.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

I personally hate the Lowry/Caldy lineup, it kills us on D.

Anyways, Bargs out with a "sore ankle" please let that mean trade time!!!!!!!!!!!! Raps playing great without Bargs


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Annnnd then the 2nd half started fml


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Annnnnd then it all went straight to hell in a basket :-(

Acy with attitude, Johnson likely gone for at least a week, Ross showing signs of real development, JV still doing his thing, Demar doing his thing .... 
Annnnndd after that ... there's nothing else good to say....


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Next Game: *Fri, Nov 30 vs Phoenix 7:00 PM*


Final game for this thread. Dare I say we finish with a win?


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Pietrius is already making for a good addition. Quality time so far, decent defense and dropped a three too .... Not too bad at all. Let's see what else is to come ...


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

... a win!


----------

